# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  На этом можно жить и не страдать

## Алексей 163

Этот заработок представляет из себя несложный и наверно единственный заработок на котором можно заработать отличные деньги...лично я перепробовал почти все что можно ..писал статьи ,проходил платные опросы , делал сайты...чушь это все ( на этом можно заработать но копейки ) сейчас же я занимаюсь платными архивами и вообще не парюсь потому что деньги хорошие ...не затягивают с выплатами . никаких вложений .. будет денег столько сколько ты сам наработаешь. !! Регистрируешься тут http://www.zipmonster.ru/ref14959 ( там есть подробные инструкции ) делаешь абсолютно любой свой файл платным .получаешь ссылку и получаешь деньги ( поставить цену на свой файл можно любую от 5 до 300 рублей ! хранить файлы лучше на этом фо http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=Aleksey163rus  по вопросам обращаеться в личку или асю 648719969 Это легче чем вы думаете !!!!

----------

